# Chrome squirrel



## bmbmallard (Jul 2, 2009)

A buddy and i entered the second annual "Chrome Squirrel" hunting tournament. What a blast,two man teams $20 to enter with a weigh-in at Eds Archery on Vienna Rd. We shot 8 squirrels,if we would have limited out we probably would have been in the money!! Had a great time anyway,planning on making this hunt every year !!


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Have never seen a Big Boy as packed as it was yesterday morning.
over 200 guys in that restuaurant and then too see over 100 trucks all trying to get out, pretty amazing.

Walked 4 sets of woods, early on - nothing moving.
Later in the day as it got sunny, treed a few, no shots.
But ended up with only 1.
Didnt feel the need to head back for weigh-in.

Any idea how many teams limited?
Or what winning weight.
And there is always next year!


----------



## dougv (Dec 28, 2010)

We had a great time. Eveyone did a great job. The real heros are the people that ran the show. 122 teams wow thats alot of people .We placed in 6th 18.31lbsfor $100.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

pilatusbahn said:


> Any idea how many teams limited?
> Or what winning weight.
> And there is always next year!


The guys running the event said they would post the statistics on the Michigan Out of Doors TV facebook page when they have it figured out.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow ! They had alot of teams enter, my boss got a Email, (Event Flyer) I'd say like a month ago at least, me and my brother intended on entering but I ended up having to work. Any idea what the top three spots paid, and the flyer said something about door prizes, what were the prizes ? It would be nice to get on their Email list for next year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

The show is scheduled for next week on MOOD TV.


----------



## bmbmallard (Jul 2, 2009)

First place paid $750, second i believe paid $500,all the way to tenth place paying out $50.The door prizes varied from Ameristep blinds, to Big Boy gift certificates to hats,they gave away alot of door prizes, it was a very well ran event.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

me an my buddy shot 10 but are weight was only 15 pounds if they would have all been fox squirrles we would have been in top 10 had fun any ways


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

pilatusbahn said:


> Have never seen a Big Boy as packed as it was yesterday morning.
> over 200 guys in that restuaurant and then too see over 100 trucks all trying to get out, pretty amazing.
> 
> Walked 4 sets of woods, early on - nothing moving.
> ...


 first place was 19 pounds we finished with 5 squirrels but it was a blast


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

My team finished with 5 tree rats at a little over 8 lbs. GREAT time!!!! We had 3 teams in the game and we will all be back next year. Thanks guys for your hard work and putting on a super fun time.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds fun its nice when someone takes the time to put a tournament on


----------



## bassmanz7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello guys, This is Rich, Steve and I are the ones who put the tournament together. We can not thank you all enough for showing up and you kind words posted here. Yes Steve and I were amazed to see the turnout as big as it was. We went from a "joke" and 16 teams last year to this, wow. We did pay 10 spots with first taking home $750.00 with a winning weight of 19.39 lbs. There was a total weight of 673.2 lbs and around 390 squirrels harvested. Once again thanks to all that took part.

please email me at [email protected] so i can have your email on record for next year.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

You guys did an awesome job setting up the event. The stats you have figure out to an average of 1.6 squirrels per hunter. Just curious how many limits were turned in? Average weight per squirrel around 1.72 lbs. We came in just under average at 16.9 lbs for our 10. Also curious what the butcher shop is doing with all of the squirrels they took?


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

bassmanz7 said:


> Hello guys, This is Rich, Steve and I are the ones who put the tournament together. We can not thank you all enough for showing up and you kind words posted here. Yes Steve and I were amazed to see the turnout as big as it was. We went from a "joke" and 16 teams last year to this, wow. We did pay 10 spots with first taking home $750.00 with a winning weight of 19.39 lbs. There was a total weight of 673.2 lbs and around 390 squirrels harvested. Once again thanks to all that took part.
> 
> please email me at [email protected] so i can have your email on record for next year.


 thanks again rich and steve for putting this on cant wait till next year


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Rich,
This would be just as much, if not more, fun if it were a charity event. Maybe Benefit for Kids because they provide outdoor wishes to terminally ill or life threatened kids. Or first, second and third place money could be divided up between three different charities. That might also drive more participation. Everybody then becomes a winner. Something to think about.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow now that is a good return on a few shells 750 bucks for some Squirells Man I should have gone.


----------



## Skeet 150 (Nov 4, 2011)

Working with the local fire department to raise some money for them next year. Maybe a pancake breakfast start from the hall in Thetford township. Lots to consider for next year. Will keep you guys posted in the months to come. Thanks for making are 2nd Hunt such a success . As Rich said we were surprised by the numbers this year, but will work to only make it just as fun next year. Thanks again Steve


----------



## nitroD (Jan 20, 2012)

all the hunters that showed up had a great time and was safe and happy with the outcome of the event. as i helped some with this event it ran real smooth rich and i have worked together for a few years running bass tournaments but putting this together belongs to steve and rich thanks guys for a job well done


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Watched the MUCC Mod's segment on the Chrome squirrel Tourney Sunday AM before dog training class...in a blizard.
Really cool!!
Jenny Olsen did her usual super job promoting the event. What a fine Michigan outdoor activity. Just great seeing the kids involved.
Hope you can continue the fun for future events.


----------



## Skeet 150 (Nov 4, 2011)

The chrome Squirell now has a Facebook page "chrome Squirrel" all pics are up.


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

i'll be there next year


----------



## bassmanz7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys, and gals, the 2013 Chrome Squirrel is tentatively scheduled for January 20, 2013. stay tuned for more details, plus check us out on Facebook, we now have our own page.


----------

